# Collecting recent Fujifilm !



## paul'dee'dowling (Jul 15, 2022)

Outside the norm perhaps , but I have been acquiring Fujiflim cameras from the X-Pro1 to the X-Pro2 .
I have an mild autistic glitch and cameras allow me to hide behind and frame a confusing world .
Minolta and Kiev/Contax were my go to favourites , but digital messed with that .

I do have the Leica Digilux 2 and Panasonic L! which i love , but they missed the point that 4/3rds would be smaller !

I mid 2016 , I needed a compact digital for a rare trip to Malaysia .
I chanced upon a close out new Fujifilm X-Pro 1 [ from £1400 to £168 !!!] and added a 27mm pancake lens .
It has a straight through finder with just a digitally created frame line reminiscent of my 1st compact in 1965 .
I loved it and it gave me the sense of 'reality' which is often lost in the fog .

My favourite lens , after 50mm . was 35-120 on the Minoltas [ and a pair of ugly Sony A290/390 ]
I never needed anything longer .

Luckily digitals lose their value quite rapidly , allowing me to snap up half price or less close out demo cameras .
So I grabbed a Fujifilm  X-M1 base model with the 16-50 , just for the lens .
This was followed by the X-T 1 [SLR style ] with the 18-55 , then the X-T 100 16-50 .
Madness , but the similar interface , same battery and lens mount creates continuity for me .
Finally , came the X-Pro2 , with the updated Optical View Finder , just because I could.

Snapshooting , even just cloudscapes calm me , the back up  of my camera group just enhances that - 
It's great that I  can select combinations depending upon requirements , including weight or compactness .

So maybe there will be digital collections quietly sneaking up in the future .

Regards
dee


----------

